# FS: Razer Lycosa & Saitek Cyborg Keyboards



## Calibretto

These keyboards are practically brand spankin' new. They have been used only for a couple days for review purposes for my blog.

EDIT: These keyboards are now on ebay!

*Razer Lycosa*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290287587573

*Saitek Cyborg*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290287587176


----------



## lovely?

how did you like the Razer Lycosa?


----------



## Geoff

^ Can't be that good if he's selling it 

Only kidding of course


----------



## Calibretto

The Razer was alright, but the G15 is still better.

BTW, these keyboards are now on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290287587573

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290287587176


----------



## Geoff

I put a bid in for ya.


----------



## Calibretto

[-0MEGA-];1155916 said:
			
		

> I put a bid in for ya.



Thanks, but I hope it doesn't sell for that much...


----------



## bullzi

I'll be watching that Razer very closely, that's exactly what I want.


----------

